# Steamed triggerfish, ever tried it?



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't recall when I first heard about this but someone once told me that down in the islands the spearfishermen will sometimes steam triggerfish and that it was just like lobster (now I don't know, maybe they are bad lobster hunters, seems like they wanted lobster they would just catch one, you know like us :banghead). So last night I gave it a try. I took one fillet and sliced it with the grain making several 1/2 inch wide by 3-4 inch long strips of trigger, seems like that would make a good finger food. Put em on the steamer with some old bay in the water and let go at it for about 6 or 7 minutes. Once I figured the texture was about right I took them off the heat and smelled them. WOW, smelled just like lobster! I had also pan seared some trigger cheeks just in case it was a disaster at least we could gnaw on those with the rice and broccoli and still have a successful meal. I melted some butter, drew it and tried the first piece. It was pretty good. But a little bland. The butter was salted so I gave that a whirl, it was ok, it wasn't quite lobster but still a little confusing, it smelled like lobster, had the texture of lobster, it was dipped in butter; I asked my wife and she said it was good, I asked if I should bother making it again and right away she was like YEAH, but maybe season it some next time. OK, so as we were munching on it I added some Cavenders greek seasoning to it and BAM, that was the ticket. The kids liked it, and we had leftover cheeks that we macked on while we polished off a bottle of wine. There was nothing left of that meal. When I do it again I'll salt it, and add a little Cavenders before hand.

So if you're feeling adventurous give it a whirl. If you have tried it before I'd like to hear how you did it.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

just found this post just late night browsing and thats pretty funny because i had my first steamed fish about a week and half ago and it happened to be triggerfish. my fiance and i got a bamboo steaming kit thing amajig for christmas and tried it out the other night and it was dang good! she did a some sort of asian style steamed triggerfish and it was really good. and i fried the trigger throats just in case our steamed fish bombed out but no it was damn good. she did it with soy sauce, lemon, garlic ginger, green onion and probably a couple other things but it was better than my trigger throats. i was really suprised. if you happen to read this post again and are intrested in the exact ingredints she used i can ask her, but it sure was tasty, anyways i just seen this post and never really thought of steamed fish but i will be eating some again, thanks


----------

